# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  قصة هاتف وصفي التل ..!!

## دموع الغصون

*حكاية حدثت مع الشهيد وصفي التل ...

الله يرحمك ياوصفي


عند تولية رئاسة الوزراء وانتقاله لبيته في الكماليه ، كان قد طلب قبل التعيين بأن يتم تمديد خط هاتف له ، وبسبب بعد المكان عن اقرب عمود هاتف احتاج لأضافة ثلاثة اعمدة زيادة عن المطلوب مما رتب زيادة في كلفة التمديد مبلغ ستة دنانير ثمن للأعمدة الأضافيه ..

عند عرض المعاملة على دولته دون المشروحات التاليه على الكتاب :

معالي وزير الماليه

يرجي تقسيط مبلغ - الستة دنانير- على فترة ثلاث شهور ... وخصم القيمه بمعدل دينارين كل شهر من راتبي .

اليست مفارقه ان هاتف وصفي - صاحب الولاية على المال العام - الذي يتولى منصب الرجل ألأول في هذه الولايه ، كان على حسابه الخاص ..؟؟!!

والمفارقة الثانيه ... انه لم يكن قادرا على تسديد مبلغ ( ستة دنانير) دفعة واحدة !

حيث طلب بأن يتم تقسيط المبلغ .

رحم الله الرجل العظيم وصفي التل ..

الذي توفي شبه معدم ولم يكن لديه ارصدة في البنوك ولا قصور ولا أراضي برغم انه قد تقلب في المناصب الحكوميه و في القوات ألمسلحه
*

----------


## &روان&

الله يرحمك يا وصفي  لو تيجي وتشوف الي عنا  ................

يسلمو دموع

----------


## (dodo)

زي وزرائنا الحاليين بالزبط بس العكس العكس 
الله يرحمه 
ويحسن خاتمة وزرائنا يلي مش مقصرين 
يسلمو دموع 
(✿◕‿◕)(✿◕‿◕)(✿◕‿◕)

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هاد الكلام لما كان فيه شوية ضمير عند اصحاب المناصب .. ومع مرور السنين تلاشى الضمير وتلاشت المسؤولية وتلاشت كل معاني الإنسانية من قلوبهم .. ومن قلوبنا نحن ايضاً للأسف ، فكما تكونوا يولّ عليكم.
رحمة الله عليك يا وصفي والسلام .. وعلى جميع الأنقاء الشرفاء في هذا الوطن.

شكراً دموع اختيار موفّق ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله يرحمه ويرحم شرفاء هالوطن 
منيح يلي مات كان هلا لو شاف وضعنا راح فيها جلطه 
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

والله حاليا بدنا الف وصفي ليصلحوا الى افسده المفسدون 

الله يرحمه ويجعل الجنه مثواه

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يرحمه ويعين هالبلد 
الموضوع مو بدنا الف وصفي الموضوع بده كل مسؤول يطالع وصفي يلي جواته 

مشكور محمد على المرور

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

رحمه الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
رحمه الله على الشهيد  وصفي التل - رحمه الله -
الله يعافيك 
شكراً على المرور 

*

----------


## amal azar

* 
  الله يرحمه .. انا اخويا اسمه وصفي .. بابا سماه على اسم هذا الشهيد العظيم تخليدا له .*

----------

